# Resident return visa 155



## Robert014 (11 mo ago)

I'm a permanent resident of Australia since 1976. Unable to return to Australia during the lockdown. 
My RRV expired in April 2021, found out at the airport in December when trying to fly back to Australia. 
Submitted a new request for the return visa to Australia on 16 December, but haven't had any message from immigration aside from the automatic reply acknowledging the application and the payment. 
Has anyone else had experience with getting the RRV while offshore?
Not sure if I should engage an immigration lawyer.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

If you don’t meet the residence requirement of 2 years in the previous 5, offshore RRV processing generally takes 8-12 weeks so you are well within that at the moment.


----------



## Robert014 (11 mo ago)

Thanks Paul, the only information I've seen on home affairs website is 75% are finalized in one day, and 90% are finalized in 51days.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Robert014 said:


> the only information I've seen on home affairs website is 75% are finalized in one day, and 90% are finalized in 51days.


The problem is the 10% that are finalised in over 51 days.. Some of them well over.

Most applications probably have the required residence requirements and are eligible for an automatic fast grant.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Robert014 said:


> Thanks Paul, the only information I've seen on home affairs website is 75% are finalized in one day, and 90% are finalized in 51days.


As the website says: “Generally, applications that meet the residence requirements will be processed within 5 working days from lodgement. Applications that do not meet the residence requirement will take longer to finalise, as published here.” 

More than 80% of applications meet the objective residence requirement and are generally auto-granted immediately. Many onshore applications are also finalised fairly swiftly.

If you meet the residence requirement for this application, then there is an issue that should be followed up, otherwise I’d give it a few more weeks.


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

Hey Robert, just wondering if you have been granted your RRV 155?


----------



## Robert014 (11 mo ago)

Yes, it was approved on 5 April


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

Robert014 said:


> Yes, it was approved on 5 April



May I know if you tried contacting the home affairs department by any chance? My husband lodged his december 29th and still havent heard anything back until now. we are stuck overseas due to covid lockdowns, and planning to go back there May 1st.


----------



## Robert014 (11 mo ago)

ast88 said:


> May I know if you tried contacting the home affairs department by any chance? My husband lodged his december 29th and still havent heard anything back until now. we are stuck overseas due to covid lockdowns, and planning to go back there May 1st.


I submitted a new request for the return visa on 16 December. 
People not directly connected with home affairs were advising me to wait, because home affairs were banked up with requests. 
Contacting home affairs was useless. 
They will not answer any specific questions about the return visa, because it's within the time frame. 
Unfortunately the time frame for completion is open, infinity. So after waiting over 60 minutes on the phone, once you get through, they can't help you .
I suggest you wait another week or so.


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

Robert014 said:


> I submitted a new request for the return visa on 16 December.
> People not directly connected with home affairs were advising me to wait, because home affairs were banked up with requests.
> Contacting home affairs was useless.
> They will not answer any specific questions about the return visa, because it's within the time frame.
> ...



When he lodged his application, it says processing time is 89 days. Which already passed the processing time frame and they Recently they updated to only 73 days. It should be quicker but still no news until now. Many thanks for the information.


----------



## JenPS (9 mo ago)

ast88 said:


> When he lodged his application, it says processing time is 89 days. Which already passed the processing time frame and they Recently they updated to only 73 days. It should be quicker but still no news until now. Many thanks for the information.


Since you're a citizen and have the urgency to travel, I suggest you email them. My father's RRV was shortly granted after I emailed the immi office, explaining that he has the urgency to travel to Australia to reunite with his wife & children.


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

JenPS said:


> Since you're a citizen and have the urgency to travel, I suggest you email them. My father's RRV was shortly granted after I emailed the immi office, explaining that he has the urgency to travel to Australia to reunite with his wife & children.


Hey thank you for letting me know. Do you by any chance have the immi email address? I could only find forms in the website. There are several specific kind of forms and none of them actually has general fomrs that I can fill. If you have the email or which form to fill please kindly let me know thankyou!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

One other option, if all else fails, is to apply for a visitor visa, and sort out an RRV once onshore. Not simple, but a possibility that some have done, depending on an individuals situation.


----------



## JenPS (9 mo ago)

ast88 said:


> Hey thank you for letting me know. Do you by any chance have the immi email address? I could only find forms in the website. There are several specific kind of forms and none of them actually has general fomrs that I can fill. If you have the email or which form to fill please kindly let me know thankyou!


I emailed them at: [email protected]


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

JenPS said:


> I emailed them at: [email protected]



Thank you so much for your help. Really appreciate it. Will try to email them now.


----------



## Aashiez (9 mo ago)

Robert014 said:


> I'm a permanent resident of Australia since 1976. Unable to return to Australia during the lockdown.
> My RRV expired in April 2021, found out at the airport in December when trying to fly back to Australia.
> Submitted a new request for the return visa to Australia on 16 December, but haven't had any message from immigration aside from the automatic reply acknowledging the application and the payment.
> Has anyone else had experience with getting the RRV while offshore?
> Not sure if I should engage an immigration lawyer.


----------



## Aashiez (9 mo ago)

Same, RRV expired in 2021, Applied RRV on 28 December 2021 and to this date, haven't gotten the visa yet, tried to call but no helpful response.


----------



## W1l (8 mo ago)

Hi... Just wondering if any of you have been granted the RRV yet? 

Ast88 did you email the immigration? Did it help make it faster? 

My application was 3 months ago, till now i havent heard from them. Is there any other way to make it faster because i need to be in Syd by mid june. 

Thank you


----------



## ast88 (9 mo ago)

W1l said:


> Hi... Just wondering if any of you have been granted the RRV yet?
> 
> Ast88 did you email the immigration? Did it help make it faster?
> 
> ...


Hello, yes my husband was granted 2 days after I emailed the immigration. It works like magic. Make sure to include your flight bookings in the email, I think it helps a lot. My husband lodged the RRV for his parents on the exact same time as him in December, and still no news until now. So, I think emailing them helps a lot especially when you have your flight bookings etc. I hope your RRV will be granted soon!


----------



## W1l (8 mo ago)

Wow.. Congratulation ast88. Thank you for the input. I definately will try to email them. May i know what else do you include in the email? Do you have to give compelling reason? So how long was it for your husband to get his RRV?
Thank you


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

Robert014 said:


> I'm a permanent resident of Australia since 1976. Unable to return to Australia during the lockdown.
> My RRV expired in April 2021, found out at the airport in December when trying to fly back to Australia.
> Submitted a new request for the return visa to Australia on 16 December, but haven't had any message from immigration aside from the automatic reply acknowledging the application and the payment.
> Has anyone else had experience with getting the RRV while offshore?
> Not sure if I should engage an immigration lawyer.


Hi Robert. I will be applying for an RRV and was hoping someone that has gone through the process recently could answer a question I have. Once you receive it do you have to get back to Australia within a certain time frame, or do you have 5 years to get back?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Raven520 said:


> Hi Robert. I will be applying for an RRV and was hoping someone that has gone through the process recently could answer a question I have. Once you receive it do you have to get back to Australia within a certain time frame, or do you have 5 years to get back?


The RRV will have a 5 year validity if you have spent 2 years in the last 5 years in Australia. If you haven’t you will need to show you have substantial ties to Australia which are of benefit to Australia. If this is the case you will get a one year visa.
RRVs do not have an ‘initial entry date’.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> If this is the case you will get a one year visa.


I am a little confused about this part. Do you mean I won't retain my permanent residency?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Raven520 said:


> I am a little confused about this part. Do you mean I won't retain my permanent residency?


Your permanent resident status will cease if you are offshore and your permanent visa expires. You can regain it by successfully applying for an RRV.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> Your permanent resident status will cease if you are offshore and your permanent visa expires. You can regain it by successfully applying for an RRV.


Ok thank you for the response.


----------



## mulder1010 (8 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> Your permanent resident status will cease if you are offshore and your permanent visa expires. You can regain it by successfully applying for an RRV.


been stuck in USA for the last 17 days. Applied for a new RRV 20 days ago in Sydney and have received nothing from Immigration. 
Was in Sydney the last two years and 57 of the last 60 months. Was hearing from Home Affairs of delays of 3 weeks


----------



## W1l (8 mo ago)

Anyone recently get their rrv granted?


----------



## W1l (8 mo ago)

Hi all, application time for reference:

Subclass RRV 155
Date submitted: 10 Feb 2022
Granted: 7 Jun 2022

Good luck guys.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

W1l said:


> Hi all, application time for reference:
> 
> Subclass RRV 155
> Date submitted: 10 Feb 2022
> ...


Was yours a complex one?

The median average processing time for Subclass 155 visas, that were finalised in March 2022, was 1 day.

25% took under 1 day .
25% took between 1 day and 1 day.
25% took between 1 day and 3 days.
15% took between 3 days and 75 days.
10% took over 75 days..
_Last Updated 29 April 2022, for visas finalised in March 2022._


----------



## W1l (8 mo ago)

I did't fullfil the 2 years stay in 5 years.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

W1l said:


> I did't fullfil the 2 years stay in 5 years.


I am in the same situation. May I ask what info, if any, they required from you?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Raven520 said:


> I am in the same situation. May I ask what info, if any, they required from you?


They require evidence of your “substantial personal, business, employment or cultural ties to Australia, which are of benefit to Australia.”


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> Was yours a complex one?
> 
> The median average processing time for Subclass 155 visas, that were finalised in March 2022, was 1 day.
> 
> ...


RRV applications which meet the 2 year residence requirement are usually auto-granted by the systems. Roughly 75-80% of applications meet the requirement.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Raven520 said:


> I am in the same situation. May I ask what info, if any, they required from you?


When I was in that position myself, many years ago, my 'requirements' included having an Australian wife, and Australia child. It was still a bit of a pain to get things sorted out.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

JandE said:


> When I was in that position myself, many years ago, my 'requirements' included having an Australian wife, and Australia child. It was still a bit of a pain to get things sorted out.


My husband is Australian. I sent our marriage certificate, we were married in AU. Hopefully it doesn't take a long time.


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

1


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

Aashiez said:


> Same, RRV expired in 2021, Applied RRV on 28 December 2021 and to this date, haven't gotten the visa yet, tried to call but no helpful response.


hey, may I ask have your case got approved yet? mine was submitted on Mar 15th 2022, however, up to now still got nothing.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

nick8887 said:


> hey, may I ask have your case got approved yet? mine was submitted on Mar 15th 2022, however, up to now still got nothing.


Hi Nick. Have you heard anything yet? We are wondering how the wait is going. According to their time estimate we should find out mid August.


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

Raven520 said:


> Hi Nick. Have you heard anything yet? We are wondering how the wait is going. According to their time estimate we should find out mid August.


no~~i submitted the application on Mar 15th, up to now, nothing at all. i noticed that people in here they got the approval are close the 4th month since the application date. so hopefully i am gonna get it before July 15th. if still no reply then i really have no idea what i should do......


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

Raven520 said:


> Hi Nick. Have you heard anything yet? We are wondering how the wait is going. According to their time estimate we should find out mid August.


by the way, what is your application date?


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

nick8887 said:


> by the way, what is your application date?


June 4th. So if it goes according to the time on the website, 75 days, that would put it around August 19th. But from the sounds of it you have been waiting longer than that. :/


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

Raven520 said:


> June 4th. So if it goes according to the time on the website, 75 days, that would put it around August 19th. But from the sounds of it you have been waiting longer than that. :/


there is no way they are gonna finalize it within their time frame. i have no idea what is taking them so long to reply. there are couple of cases in here that are all close to the 4th month. if that is the case then it should not be over 4 months since the date you applied. if you read all comments in here you would find out. i was so disappointed when my case was over the 75th days, then i found out here that everyone was over 75 days but no more then 4 months. hopefully that is gonna happen on me. if i get it before july 15th i will let you know.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

nick8887 said:


> there is no way they are gonna finalize it within their time frame. i have no idea what is taking them so long to reply. there are couple of cases in here that are all close to the 4th month. if that is the case then it should not be over 4 months since the date you applied. if you read all comments in here you would find out. i was so disappointed when my case was over the 75th days, then i found out here that everyone was over 75 days but no more then 4 months. hopefully that is gonna happen on me. if i get it before july 15th i will let you know.


Ok thank you, and good luck!


----------



## nick8887 (Oct 19, 2018)

Raven520 said:


> Ok thank you, and good luck!


oh.....i finally got it today~applied on Mar 15th, got it on July 6th. they really took 3 to 4 months to get it done.


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

nick8887 said:


> oh.....i finally got it today~applied on Mar 15th, got it on July 6th. they really took 3 to 4 months to get it done.


Congrats!


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Hey, I submitted resident return on the 30th of may and I’m still waiting 😣


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, I submitted resident return on the 30th of may and I’m still waiting 😣


Hi, I've applied on 30th June. Do share when you receive your RRV


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi, I've applied on 30th June. Do share when you receive your RRV


Expect a decision in October …


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> Expect a decision in October …





Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi, I've applied on 30th June. Do share when you receive your RRV


Will do 😊


----------



## Ps0723 (6 mo ago)

Guys. Need ur advice and suggestions. PR validity till dec 22.. have spent just over a month in Aus during these 5 years.

multiple reasons of not moving thus far including the lockdowns.. Although the plan to move for good is for october/nov, i wanted to keep the travel option open, owing to dad’s health reasons..

cant say with the current scenario, if i satisfy with the substantial ties as i dont have a job there or a house yet.
Is rrv 155 for a year even a possibility? Also i heard that onshore processing is quicker..do u think its better if i come there and apply or should i start the application now?

does the validityof 3 months or 1 year start from the date of grant or does itautomatically mean a continuation from when the original PR period of 5 year ends?

apologies for so many questions. Would appreciate any help


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

"Multiple reasons" are irrelevant if you have not been absent for more than 5 years. The only thing they are interested in are your substantial ties of benefit to Australia. 

The RRV replaces your current visa and the validity periods runs from date of grant.


----------



## Banokida (5 mo ago)

I applied May 3 and still waiting. But I don’t meet redidency requirements and have a more complex case. The problem is that they don’t tell you on the immi website what the longest you could be waiting is.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Banokida said:


> I applied May 3 and still waiting. But I don’t meet redidency requirements and have a more complex case. The problem is that they don’t tell you on the immi website what the longest you could be waiting is.


I've seen one that took 7 months. But if they give that as an answer, or maybe even one that was longer, it might worry some people.

They do say that 10% took over 75 days, when they fit the residence requirements, or over 4 months if they don't.

In theory, the longest could be counted in years, depending on an individuals situation.


----------



## Banokida (5 mo ago)

JandE said:


> I've seen one that took 7 months. But if they give that as an answer, or maybe even one that was longer, it might worry some people.
> 
> They do say that 10% took over 75 days, when they fit the residence requirements, or over 4 months if they don't.
> 
> In theory, the longest could be counted in years, depending on an individuals situation.


Thanks for the insight. From what I’ve seen on here 3-4 months is fairly standard though, right?


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Banokida said:


> Thanks for the insight. From what I’ve seen on here 3-4 months is fairly standard though, right?


Any news yet?


----------



## Banokida (5 mo ago)

Yinyan said:


> Any news yet?


Not yet. It’s been 104 days…hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## Ps0723 (6 mo ago)

Guys. Quick query. While applying rrv for a minor child, do we need to mention “appointing an authorized person -exempt person” for receiving all visa related info? Do we need to complete form 956a?


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Banokida said:


> Thanks for the insight. From what I’ve seen on here 3-4 months is fairly standard though, right?


Hi, Have you received your RRV yet?


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Banokida said:


> Not yet. It’s been 104 days…hoping to hear something soon.


Any news yet?


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Anyone recently get their rrv granted?


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Yinyan said:


> Anyone recently get their rrv granted?


Hi, it seems he may have received some response, hence no revert. 

I believe you should receive a response before the end of September. Would appreciate if you could update on receipt.


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi, it seems he may have received some response, hence no revert.
> 
> I believe you should receive a response before the end of September. Would appreciate if you could update on receipt.


Will do 😊


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

I noticed they updated the processing times on the Immi website. This is what it says for my timeline.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The median average processing time for Subclass 155 visas, that were finalised in July 2022, was 1 Day.

25% took under 1 Day
25% took between 1 Day and 1 Day
25% took between 1 Day and 1 Day
15% took between 1 Day and 3 Months
10% took over 3 Months.
_Last Updated 26 August 2022, for visas finalised in July 2022._


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Hey,
Finally got our resident return visas granted today…. Whoop whoop 🙌 
Submitted 31/05/2022
Granted 17/09/2022
Roughy 3 1/2 months to process.
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Ps0723 (6 mo ago)

Hey congrats..am guessing u dint complete 2 years out of the 5..what substantial ties did u show? Did they grant 1 year?


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Ps0723 said:


> Hey congrats..am guessing u dint complete 2 years out of the 5..what substantial ties did u show? Did they grant 1 year?


Hey,
We were granted 1 year. We were in Australia for 6months and had to return due to my fathers illness. Im a registered nurse and have a job to return to which shows substantial ties x


----------



## Ps0723 (6 mo ago)

Thats great. Have a wonderful time..i applied 16th Aug. so i guess need to wait till dec for grant


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

Hello. I got my RRV today.

Timeline:
Applied June 4th
Granted September 24th

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yinyan (7 mo ago)

Congratulations 🥳


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

My son applied for an RRV. Mine was just granted recently for only 1 year. If his is granted for 1 year also, does anyone know if he can reapply if he is unable to make it back in that time frame? He was hoping for a 5 year RRV, but I doubt he will get 5 years as his PR was done at the same time as mine (he was a minor when we got it). TIA


----------



## Domo Gee (4 mo ago)

Applied for mine on June 7th, and still waiting. 
Has anyone else been getting sent a checklist from a case worker 1 step at a time? As in criminal checks, then a couple weeks later being asked for biometrics, and a couple weeks later for passport copies?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Raven520 said:


> He was hoping for a 5 year RRV, but I doubt he will get 5 years as his PR was done at the same time as mine (he was a minor when we got it). TIA


He will only get a 5 year RRV if, and only if, he meets the 2-year residence requirement.



Raven520 said:


> does anyone know if he can reapply if he is unable to make it back in that time frame?


He can reapply, but will need to go through demonstrating substantial ties again.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Domo Gee said:


> Applied for mine on June 7th, and still waiting.
> Has anyone else been getting sent a checklist from a case worker 1 step at a time? As in criminal checks, then a couple weeks later being asked for biometrics, and a couple weeks later for passport copies?


No, particularly as these are generally not required for an RRV application.


----------



## Domo Gee (4 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> No, particularly as these are generally not required for an RRV application.


I wonder if it's because I was offshore when my RRV ran out? I've been living in Australia for 11 years continuously. I had to leave for a family emergency, and time was of the essence. Or otherwise I would have renewed it while I was still onshore.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Domo Gee said:


> I wonder if it's because I was offshore when my RRV ran out? I've been living in Australia for 11 years continuously. I had to leave for a family emergency, and time was of the essence. Or otherwise I would have renewed it while I was still onshore.


If you meet the 2 year residency requirement then an RRV is usually granted immediately by the computer, wherever you are - it looks like there may be an issue with your records/file that is delaying matters.


----------



## Etconratna (4 mo ago)

I have applied my 8th RRV on the 2nd August and still waiting. My husband and kids are Australian, we have been overseas for almost 12 years, applied RRV every year .. got them within 6 weeks average.
We need to go for our son’s graduation  all booked.

what can we do to speed up the application ?


----------



## Raven520 (8 mo ago)

paulhand said:


> He will only get a 5 year RRV if, and only if, he meets the 2-year residence requirement.
> 
> 
> He can reapply, but will need to go through demonstrating substantial ties again.


 Thank you, I'll let him know.


----------



## Etconratna (4 mo ago)

I finally got my visa :

Applied : 2 August
Granted : 5 October 
Total 63 days !

I have sent e-mail to them in a letter format with urgency for travel, attached our flight itinerary, passports and marriage certificate.

Good Luck everyone !


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Etconratna said:


> I finally got my visa :
> 
> Applied : 2 August
> Granted : 5 October
> ...


Congratulations!!! thats great news. did you not meet the criteria of 2 out of the last 5 years? when was the last visit date of your PR and when did you last leave the country?


----------



## Etconratna (4 mo ago)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Congratulations!!! thats great news. did you not meet the criteria of 2 out of the last 5 years? when was the last visit date of your PR and when did you last leave the country?


Thanks .

I left Australia 13 years ago but have been back yearly for visit. 
The 1st time applied, I got 5 year visa as I met the 2 out last 5 years criteria, after that I only got a year visa each time I applied. My last visa just expired on the 14/9/2022.
My husband and sons are Australia citizens.
Have you got yours yet ? Good Luck !


----------



## bgkprathibha (3 mo ago)

Applied mine on 9th August. Still waiting. :-/


----------



## bgkprathibha (3 mo ago)

Finally received mine today


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

bgkprathibha said:


> Finally received mine today


Congratulations!!! thats such great news. 
If you don't mind can you share a brief detail about your case


----------



## Etconratna (4 mo ago)

Hi,
It’s [email protected] …
I have sent them email in a letter format with application number, my details and also attached passports, any other significant documents. 
Good Luck !


----------



## Spoonbread (2 mo ago)

Hi. I wanted to my case to help others on this forum here.

Date applied for rrv : 27 June 2022
Date granted 1 year rrv : 31 Oct 2022

Background of case:
-substantial tie of mother and sister living as pr in Australia. 

did my high school and uni degree in Australia
stayed in aus for 10 years before returning to home country for 10 years to care for relative and work too
also got the rrv for my wife, whom had her own pr as well.

Good luck to the rest here! I found this forum very useful and provided really good information,hence wanted to share.


----------



## kennilow (2 mo ago)

Spoonbread said:


> Hi. I wanted to my case to help others on this forum here.
> 
> Date applied for rrv : 27 June 2022
> Date granted 1 year rrv : 31 Oct 2022
> ...


thank you SpoonBread. I'm still waiting from end June. did your status just changed from Received to Finalized? my status is just Received status. did you actually follow up during the application?


----------



## Spoonbread (2 mo ago)

kennilow said:


> thank you SpoonBread. I'm still waiting from end June. did your status just changed from Received to Finalized? my status is just Received status. did you actually follow up during the application?


It changed from received to finalised and at the same time I got an email from the immigration office. 

And no I didn't do any follow up, I just waited.


----------



## kennilow (2 mo ago)

Thank you SpoonBread


Spoonbread said:


> It changed from received to finalised and at the same time I got an email from the immigration office.
> 
> And no I didn't do any follow up, I just waited.


Thank you. I shall just wait.. Appreciate your inputs...


----------



## walshy2504 (3 mo ago)

Good Morning all
Just an update on my RRV. I first entered Australia in August 2011 on a 457 visa with my wife and children
so on January 2013, we applied for PR as a family we were told that only I would need PR as my wife was
born in Australia. sort story my wife's parents told her that when they left Australia they rescinded her right 
to be an Australian citizen, which I never believed, So my PR was granted in August 2013. 
I left Australia in March 2015 I did not complete the 2 years because my wife's father took ill and then died
4 months later, In a short time after this, my Wifes Mother took ill with Cancer and had a 2-and-a-half-year fight 
and then sadly passed away. so came the day we decided we would move back to Australia.
My Eldest daughter applied for he husband's PR which had now been assigned a case officer.
A trip to London's Australian consulate to get passports sorted for my wife 2 children and granddaughter.
My RRV was applied for on July 2022 and last night I had a look at my application and still have not been granted 
so I took it upon myself to Email Immigration as the company I am going to work for has requested when 
I will be returning so they can give me a start date,
The next day my RRV was granted whether this was a coincidence I am not sure 
but in total, my RRV visa took 4 months.

Hope this helps People 

Alan


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Hi All,

I'm extremely happy to share that i have been granted my RRV for 1 year. My case was really very complicated and hats off to my agent who did a phenomenal job and kept me calm throughout.

PR Grant - 2004-2009, stayed for 1 year
1st RRV - 2009 -2014, stayed for 1 month
Didn't visit Australia after
*Applied for 2nd RRV on 30th June 2022
Granted today 17th November 2022 
1 Year RRV*

Mom's illness was my compelling & compassionate reason
My Brother is a Citizen of Australia - Personal Ties

For those of you who have the slightest doubt, everything is possible, have faith, be honest and consult with the right agent.

Good luck and thank you to everyone on this forum for sharing your deets.


----------



## Franking (2 mo ago)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm extremely happy to share that i have been granted my RRV for 1 year. My case was really very complicated and hats off to my agent who did a phenomenal job and kept me calm throughout.
> 
> ...


Have you been asked to follow up such as submitting the statement for substantial ties?
My application has been 4 months and I have been asked to do so.


----------



## Nikhil1987 (6 mo ago)

Franking said:


> Have you been asked to follow up such as submitting the statement for substantial ties?
> My application has been 4 months and I have been asked to do so.


No i haven't. Can you throw some light on the details of your case


----------



## ShawnK (2 mo ago)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm extremely happy to share that i have been granted my RRV for 1 year. My case was really very complicated and hats off to my agent who did a phenomenal job and kept me calm throughout.
> 
> ...


You named quite a few good reasons


----------



## Franking (2 mo ago)

Nikhil1987 said:


> No i haven't. Can you throw some light on the details of your case


I don't meet 2 year Requirement and applied offshore.
My 5 year permanent visa expired last year. 
On the date it has taken exact 4months since my application,
Email arrived asking for the detailed statements for character matter as I clicked have been convicted on the application. It was $700 fine or infringement.


----------



## Franking (2 mo ago)

Franking said:


> I don't meet 2 year Requirement and applied offshore.
> My 5 year permanent visa expired last year.
> On the date it has taken exact 4months since my application,
> Email arrived asking for the detailed statements for character matter as I clicked have been convicted on the application. It was $700 fine or infringement.


Today my case is granted a bit surprising.
It took 4months and 4 days after recieving the request for more information on the date after 4months 4days ago.
I thank all the members here and wish you luck.


----------



## Ps0723 (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone

Got the RRV grant today..
Applied on 16th Aug. had not stayed for 2 years during the 5 year period. The 5 year period was supposed to end in Dec this year
A suggestion for everyone who is still waiting his grant. Emailing the residentreturn id, 3 months after the application does seem to help. I emailed them yesterday and i dont think its a coincidence that i got the grant today. 
thanks everyone for all the help


----------



## Fay123 (1 mo ago)

Hi, 

I came to Australia as a permanent resident (189 skilled independent, secondary applicant). I have been outside of Australia for vacations and spent overall less than 1 year outside of Australia in the last five years. Due to a family emergency, I've had to fly out of the country and will need to be with family over a prolonged period owing to the emergency & situation. Can anyone please help me with these issues below? 

1. If I am a resident of another country (apart from home country as my family has relocated) for a time being to be with family then will it impact by RRV application?
2. I had completed my 4 years on PR and was in the process of submitting my citizenship application but was unable to due to the emergency. As such, when I apply for the RRV, will I have to re-complete the 4 year period before I will be eligible for the citizenship? How does RRV impact time of citizenship?

Thank you so much!


----------



## walshy2504 (3 mo ago)

Hi All 
I'm traveling back to Australia on the 10th of January my 155 was granted in November.
My question is I looking at traveling back to the UK in November but my 1-year extension
will expire do I have to renew again before I travel out of the country? 
Thanks


----------

